# NEW MEMBER - FIRST TT!!



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi All, my name is SAV & i live in BEDFORD.

Have been after a TT for quite a few weeks now & have been reading the forum for quite a while which has been extremely usefull & full off info & off course some *Fantastic Cars*.

To cut a long story short started looking for a v6 dsg tt but then as i could not find a decent one for the right price decided on a 225 ROADSTER which soon changed to a 225 Coupe & on Friday took delivery of my *AWESOME TT 240 QUATTRO SPORT!!* :lol:

Well got there in the end & what a fantastic car it is, already looking at mods & in talks with TT shop just around the corner.

Just out off interest does anyone know exactly how many right hand drive TT 240's in the UK?

Thanks 
SAV..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , I have seen at least 4 qs but there may be more :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I think there were 900 qS TT made I own a very nice silver example  Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

HI YELLOW_TT,

Thanks for the info, will join soon at the moment just loving the tt.

Mines all black, was looking for a silver one but not too many about, eventually just fell for the complete black version & it came along just at the right time as was about to give up!!

Cheers.
SAV..


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## t-ting (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a red QS


----------

